# What Do You Sound Like?



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought it would be neat to start a thread in which you either post a video or recording of your voice so we know what you sound like




I remember when I could first view videos, one of the first things I did was see some our member's videos to put a voice to the face and hear their accents. I'll try to post mine later today when I get a chance. I tried to record something yesterday and was surprised how southern I sounded lol.

Edit:

My voice opens up Media Player so you can hear it


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

Fun idea! I sound like a ten year old on mic though



And my accent seems to disappear.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

When I saw your entry for MuT, I loved your accent


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is in the tutorials if you want to go find it.... and it's amazing how I don't sound like a girl!! sigh.......


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Cute idea! I'll see what I can do


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember yours Karren



And Andi's too.


----------



## GillT (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a mix of accents from growing up in an army environment. Mostly various English accents. I sound a bit posh I think. I'm Scottish damn it. It's not fair!

Actually, it's not all bad, I remember that quite a few people have thought I was Australian due to my mix of accents. Awesome! Especially if I'm tired and my talking becomes a bit lazy, then I hear it myself. Plus, I sometimes break into an Irish accent for no reason.

I can't do accents at all but one of my worst is a Scottish accent. That's a bummer. At least I could pretend I had one that way. :S


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL i made a video, it's awful and i'm totally bare faced...

i don't know if its still processing, it might not work yet. can someone embed it? i tried and failed.

i remember andi's video!! i loved the way she says "wand" LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fingers:



Very cool!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Embedded Lucy



Love your accent and you look fine without makeup. No need to feel self conscious.


----------



## Gemini Mom (Apr 15, 2009)

You sound cute Fingers. I've been told I sound like Ashlee Judd but I have to disagree. You can hear me AND my hubby (anyone can) by going to thebroadandtheboy.com and clicking the play button lol


----------



## GillT (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice video fingers! I was in Yorkshire last week, well York, being all touristy. *nods*

I'd make a video but the SD card for my camera is currently being used for something else. :/


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

gemini you sound cool! lol i know most of you here are american but for some reason i'm shocked to hear an american accent.. lol probably because i read your posts in my head in my accent!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Gemini Mom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You sound cute Fingers. I've been told I sound like Ashlee Judd but I have to disagree. You can hear me AND my hubby (anyone can) by going to thebroadandtheboy.com and clicking the play button lol You do sound like Ashlee Judd with a bit more depth. I like it


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

I like your accent Fingers, my boyfriend has the same one (hes from Darlington, about 20 minutes from Yorkshire).


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 15, 2009)

I love English accents! I saw Laura's MUT video and your accent is so cute! Finger's yours is too and you look gorgeous without makeup!

I would make a video but I just sent my camera away to get fixed so I won't be able to until I get it back.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

I edited mine to the original post



I can get over how different I sound from the way I hear myself in person.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gemini: I don't think you sound like Ashley Judd but you have a nice voice





Adrienne! You have such a southern twang! LOL. Love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Johnnie



It's just a twang there, nothing full blown lol but it does get way heavier when I get over animated lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg Adrienne I love your accent!!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 15, 2009)

Ill wash hair and post!


----------



## Geek (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's mine, make sure you hit the HD button

My voice sounds weird cuz I had to compress the file.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Lucy and Adrienne you both have lovely voices!

Neither of you sound like what I expected, I think it's because when you read someone's posts in your head you don't really think about their voice so it's strange to hear it but really interesting!

Adrienne I love your southern twang!

I don't like my voice at all but I'll see what I can do to record it, I'm not sure how to lol

Edit: Think I've found out how to record one...

Just saw yours Tony, you sound nothing like I expected!


----------



## Geek (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Just saw yours Tony, you sound nothing like I expected! 


LOL What did you think I'd sound like?
Usually I'm not so nice hahaha. I tried to be clear/consise, etc Remember, I'm a basketball coach and a baseball manager so I am yelling allot




LOL


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol! I don't really know what I imagined!

I think I thought you were gunna be a lot louder haha


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's mine the sound might not be very good so you might need earphones to hear me lol

I can't believe I'm posting this, I sound like such an idot









LOL at the end I was saying "I made a proper idiot of myself there didn't I?"

Okay, I've posted it and I think you have to click on the picture of me above and that takes you to the video and then you just click play on the video.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha Tony you sounded as I expected



lol

p.s. I am so ___________(fill in the blank)


----------



## Geek (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Lol! I don't really know what I imagined! I think I thought you were gunna be a lot louder haha








Oh I am loud, trust me









Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Here's mine the sound might not be very good so you might need earphones to hear me lol at the end I was saying "I made a proper idiot of myself there didn't I?"




Can I ask a question? Why are you talking to yourself in your house? LOL!! Anyhow, nah you sound like a young british girly









Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Haha Tony you sounded as I expected



lolp.s. YOu am so _piMp in that beanie__________(fill in the blank)


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

lol april you're so twangy!!!!

adrienne you're super southern sounding too. i just realised your name was pronounced adrian! i've been thinking of it as add-ry-ann for some reason.

katie you totally have a north east accent! you could be on byker grove!



is that barry m spring green on your nails btw?

tony you sound a lot different than i imagined.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol Tony! My parents already think I'm mad





Aprill I love your accent!

Lucy: LOL! That made me laugh so much! I didn't think I had a north east accent! Now I'm thinking to myself 'do I sound like Ant &amp; Dec?' haha!





And yeah it is! Wow you must have a nail polish recognizing gift!


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

Katie you have a full on Boro accent ahaha I love it!

Aprill I love your accent and I want your teeth.

Tony i didnt expect you to sound like that either!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol!! You think so? And here's me thinking I didn't have an accent haha although I have to admit I sound a lot more northern there than I do in my head lol


----------



## Aprill (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Katie you have a full on Boro accent ahaha I love it!
Aprill I love your accent and I want your teeth.

Tony i didnt expect you to sound like that either!

So I guess I can shock you when I say im missing most of my upper right jaw of teeth? LOL I have pica and ate ice for like 2 years. Barely ate food and tore those teeth up!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

aprill i just noticed your teeth really are amazing!

katie, i can recognise barry m anywhere!



i love that shade.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tony: Haha! Not at all what I expected either.

Aprill: LOL! You didn't look so happy 'til the end. Howdy to you too! Very soft voice. I thought you'd be louder...lol

Katie: You didn't make an idiot out of yourself You're funny LOL! I love your accent though.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha thank you Johnnie!

You have a great accent! I don't even know how to explain it, you just have a lovely voice haha

and lol at the medusa comment


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

Johnnie you're so pretty!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't fix the cam so here's an audio file:Attachment 43356

Laura: Where's yours?


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it would be neat to start a thread in which you either post a video or recording of your voice so we know what you sound like



I remember when I could first view videos, one of the first things I did was see some our member's videos to put a voice to the face and hear their accents. I'll try to post mine later today when I get a chance. I tried to record something yesterday and was surprised how southern I sounded lol.
Edit:

My voice opens up Media Player so you can hear it

I love your accent! It's SO cute!!


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't fix the cam so here's an audio file:Attachment 43356
Laura: Where's yours?

I haven't done one, but i did a video for the makeuptalk home page a few months back.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't done one, but i did a video for the makeuptalk home page a few months back. That's the one I'm talking about. Where is it listed?


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 15, 2009)

YouTube - LauraFeye - Welcome to MakeupTalk

My username is spelt wrong though! Tsk Tony.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, some of your voices are not at all what I expected! lol. You all sound great, though! I'm especially loving the English accents!

I've made videos for MuT before, but for those that haven't heard my voice:


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's what I sound like.. nothing exciting haha


----------



## lolaB (Apr 16, 2009)

Woah, I didn't expect most of you to sound the way you do. It's so cool!

Here's my voice...no cool accent.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL I'm trying to attach the file of what I sound like but it keeps saying invaild file!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this thread! Nobody sounds like what I thought but then again, I don't have much of an imagination so everyone just had a variation of my voice hehe. Thanks eveyrone for taking the time to post your videos/recordings



it's so cool to finally "hear" my fellow mut'ers.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm... Maybe the file is too big Gina?


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

LOL I'm trying to attach the file of what I sound like but it keeps saying invaild file!







upload it to youtube, then embed it.


----------



## candygalore (Apr 16, 2009)

this wasa so cool everyone did not sound like i spected at all that was pretty cool to hear and see some of you guys!!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, lets see if this bad boy works...

sorry guys gotta turn your volume up a bit!

Adrienne: you sound totally different then I thought!

Fingers: Your accent is adorable!

Katie: Love your accent!

Aprill and Tony kind of sound like I would have expected them too...

Oh and Chelsey doesnt sound at all like what I woulda thought!

Johnnie: Nice voice!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2009)

Laura: Your accent isn't as heavy as Katies or Fingers but it's really nice.





Shaundra: You're so cute! LOL...sorry but you do look and sound very young





Lola: Haha! You have a nice voice and you're funny





Gina: Definitely, not what I thought you sounded like. Nice voice.





Chelsey: You also aren't what I expected. Your voice is deeper then I thought. Cool!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 16, 2009)

This is an awesome thread! I wanna hear some of the Austrailian ladies!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome thread! I'll post mine if Rosie posts hers


----------



## Lucy (Apr 16, 2009)

lol gina you sound like i expected you to for some reason..

lola you're so damn cute!!! lol

johnnie and chelsey sound like they have the same accent to me

bec and rosie get yours up! we want to hear some aussies!



lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2009)

Tony and Aprill: You guys sound exactly like I expected. Howdy Aprill



Tony, you actually sound like an old coach of mine from elementary.

Katie: You voice sounds so grown up, not what I had in mind, love it.

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif adrienne you're super southern sounding too. i just realised your name was pronounced adrian! i've been thinking of it as add-ry-ann for some reason. Aww, that would be so cool! Believe me, very rarely does anyone get the pronounciation correct. It just looks more complicated then it needs to be. Plus, of course when people do know how to say it I get this





Johnnie, you sound like what I expected Chelsea to sound like and Chelsea, you sound like what I thought Johnnie would lol.

Shaundra: You look and sound really young. But that's a good thing! Even if you're id'd more often than not.

Lola: Not at all what I had in mind. Your voice is so, idk how to explain it, clear ha!

Gina: Your voice is so much higher than I imagined. You sound exactly like one of my friends.

Bring it on Aussies!


----------



## Darla (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it would be neat to start a thread in which you either post a video or recording of your voice so we know what you sound like



I remember when I could first view videos, one of the first things I did was see some our member's videos to put a voice to the face and hear their accents. I'll try to post mine later today when I get a chance. I tried to record something yesterday and was surprised how southern I sounded lol.
Edit:

My voice opens up Media Player so you can hear it

I find this thread very interesting i will have to find a mic so i can try this too. 
Adrienne i only hear the southern twang when you said something like hear this.....

I think you should do another short one where you are speaking spanish.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 16, 2009)

I wanna hear Rosie and Bec!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's me speaking spanish Darla


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha thanks everyone! Now that I listen to mine back I can hear my accent, it's actually stronger than I thought it was.

Blah, I don't like my voice lol

Chelsey- You have a nice accent! You actually sound like I expected you too.

Lola- aw, you have a lovely accent!

Shaundra- I've heard your voice before but it is lovely





Adrienne- it's so cool hearing you speak in spanish!

Gina- you don't sound like what I expected at all!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 16, 2009)

adrienne wow!! lol i love hearing spanish. it sounds so cool. hahaha people doing that ADRRIEENNNE to you all the time must be annoying


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm loving the english accents !

Tony, not what i expected lol.

Aprill : i love it !

Johnnie : you have a very cute voice !


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm loving the english accents !
Tony, not what i expected lol.

Aprill : i love it !

Johnnie : you have a very cute voice !

Where's yours Mag?


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tony and Aprill: You guys sound exactly like I expected. Howdy Aprill



Tony, you actually sound like an old coach of mine from elementary. Katie: You voice sounds so grown up, not what I had in mind, love it.

Aww, that would be so cool! Believe me, very rarely does anyone get the pronounciation correct. It just looks more complicated then it needs to be. Plus, of course when people do know how to say it I get this





p6IN1pYQwP8

Johnnie, you sound like what I expected Chelsea to sound like and Chelsea, you sound like what I thought Johnnie would lol.

Shaundra: You look and sound really young. But that's a good thing! Even if you're id'd more often than not.

Lola: Not at all what I had in mind. Your voice is so, idk how to explain it, clear ha!

Gina: Your voice is so much higher than I imagined. You sound exactly like one of my friends.

Bring it on Aussies!





L MAO did you think I would have a deep voice?!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 17, 2009)

Rosie and Rebecca.....I made a special message for you



I'm Callin ya out!


----------



## Karren (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I'm trying to attach the file of what I sound like but it keeps saying invaild file!



I tried but mine says not enough memory to complete this application!!! lol




Stupid new laptop!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried but mine says not enough memory to complete this application!!! lol




Stupid new laptop!!

Maybe you should post one of your TUT vids?


----------



## Ozee (Apr 17, 2009)

aww what cute accents you all have





I can't open the wma files, im on a mac so i don't know if that effects it or not. so...all that did the files in that format go and change it to youtube or photobucket for me...

come on...you know im worth it.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha Gina, that is so cute! I'll record mine this weekend


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif adrienne wow!! lol i love hearing spanish. it sounds so cool. hahaha people doing that ADRRIEENNNE to you all the time must be annoying



Yea it got really old fast. Especially when I started working as a cashier at a grocery store and I had to wear a name tag. They'd do a double glance, ask to pronounce my name, and then do the whole thing with their arms in the air "AAADRRIEENNNE." It was more embarrassing than anything lol

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif L MAO did you think I would have a deep voice?! Your voice reminds me of a young kindergarten teacher. I thought it would be more of a commanding authority voice but not neccesarily deeper lol.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, that would be so cool! Believe me, very rarely does anyone get the pronounciation correct. It just looks more complicated then it needs to be. Plus, of course when people do know how to say it I get this Aww I'm sorry! My friend Roxann gets the same kind of thing with the Police song lol she gets so mad when people start singing that song when she tells them what her name is.


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Rosie and Rebecca.....I made a special message for you



I'm Callin ya out! 


Your recordings sound so weird! Your voice sounds ok, it's not that......it just sounds like there is some super compression in the wma making it jumpy or something. Try recording it into a different format.


----------



## esha (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, this is soo cool.

K Adrienne, definitely did not think your voice was like that! I like it!

I definitely need to do this.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL! I only just saw this thread!

you all sound great!

Bec, where's your recording! LOL Here's mine:

YouTube - MVI 0904

hehe it's kind of loud! having problems embedding too!


----------



## candygalore (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosie you sound totally cool my hubby agres also.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosie. I. LOVE.YOUR.VOICE. &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL!

it's annoying and squeaky!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL Rosie! love your voice!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosie I love your voice! So not annoying



. I'm gonna go through the rest of this thread now to hear everyone else.


----------



## Geek (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

LOL! I only just saw this thread!
you all sound great!

Bec, where's your recording! LOL Here's mine:

YouTube - MVI 0904






hehe it's kind of loud! having problems embedding too!




Great Voice!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh Miss Rosie! There is nothing bogan or redneck about your voice! Awesome accent hun, totally aussie




haha

I'm going to have a shower and then have a go at making a video or sound file thingamajiggy!


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's my voice. I don't think it'll probably be what y'all expect but... that's not quite what I really sound like. I speak a bit differently when I know I'm being recorded.

Attachment 43363


----------



## candygalore (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *missmignonne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my voice. I don't think it'll probably be what y'all expect but... that's not quite what I really sound like. I speak a bit differently when I know I'm being recorded.

Attachment 43363

yeah you are so rigth!!! when you said im from texas im like no you are not because you don't have there accent at all you sound more like a atl girl. pretty cool.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosie I love your voice! I can definitely hear the English


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosie I love your accent!!



I can definitely hear the english in some places.

Missmignonne- you have a really nice accent!





I'm jealous of all these great accents haha


----------



## Andi (Apr 19, 2009)

Such a cool thread! I just stumbled up on and had to comment on everyone. Plus, IÂ´m doing a video of my voice here in a minute.

Adrienne, your voice was so not what I expected! You look very young, and your voice sounds very mature though. And no way did I expect the accent. I love it! But IÂ´m still shocked cause your voice is was the biggest surprise to me cause I thought youÂ´d sound way different. I donÂ´t remember where youÂ´re from. I actually thought youÂ´re from the SoCal area. And jesus, when you speak spanish you sound like a spanish/mexican news anchor! ItÂ´s so fast

Fingers, you do sound exactly how I thought you would. I used to think british accents are boring compared to American ones. But I have grown quite fond of them as the british would say lol

Tony, you sound way more professional than I thought. DonÂ´t get this the wrong way, ok? lolIn your pics you always look so relaxed and kinda like a down to earth surfer/beach kinda guy (which I think you are?).

Katie, haha yours was so cute. Really what I expected you to sound, without the pronunciation of "but" which you say more like "bot". I donÂ´t know anything about the different britith accents

April, you sounded really tired! lol I never expected an accent though. And you sound softer than I thought

Shaundra, you sound very cute! Very likeable voice, if that makes any sense.

Same for Chelsea, very warm voice, nice to the ears (this is a german way to say it, dunno if it makes sense in english)

lolaB, OMG...exactly what I expected! So I do have the right vision sometimes

Gina, very very nice voice. Sounds very classy

Rosie!!!! Another big surprise. You donÂ´t sound Aussie really (well, at least what I think Aussies sound like), and you sound very more mature and warm than I thought. You look a lot younger than your voice sounds if that makes sense. ItÂ´s very nice though! I think I like you even more now haha


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

lol Andi! I sound more aussie when I'm overseas, or talking to non-aussies, haha!

I can't wait to hear you! I've really enjoyed hearing everyone. And Bec! where aaaare you! lol


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am in the process of making mine right NOWWWWW lol gimme a few


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

yay!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm hoping this has worked... fingers crossed!

Attachment 43364


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow Rosie, you have a great voice !!

I must add Willum is the cutest bunny, i want to carress him now.


----------



## Andi (Apr 19, 2009)

Rebecca, you have a very nice calm sounding voice. You also donÂ´t sound that Aussie to me. Hmm maybe my idea of Australian English was all wrong to begin with lol

HereÂ´s my 3 for 1 video. I forgot how to do the embedding


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm hoping this has worked... fingers crossed!
Attachment 43364

Rebecca!!! I love your aussie accent too!! LOL and you're off the hook......for now




PS...I wish I had a cool accent!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL thanks Bec!

OMG!!! B, you sound way deeper and smoother sounding than I was expecting!

Andi! that was awesome! so crazy hearing you speak in your language/dialects!

Both of you sound totally different than I was expecting! you both have gorgeous voices, but totally different than what I was expecting, haha!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was kinda keeping my voice down because 1) it's nearly midnight here and 2) like Katie, my sisters would probably think I am talking to myself... not that, that's uncommon haha

Thanks Andi! I remember the first time I heard you talk I was shocked that you have such an americanised accent, I'm used to it now though, I think you have a really cute voice!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL thanks Bec! 
OMG!!! B, you sound way deeper and smoother sounding than I was expecting!

Deeper and smoother? Haha great, I have a mans voice!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

haha, both of you have quite sexy voices





I always thought my voice was pretty deep, deeper than my sister - we have very similar voices, so that's how I thought you could tell the difference. Turns out, mine is actually higher! the ex actually pointed it out. He was all, no, you have the squeakier voice. haha, thanks - I think !


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

Andi.....I totally didnt expect you to sound so ....American. I love when you spoke in German, very cool


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Andi i like your voice too, i'm impressed by your accent when speaking english, i like it.

Bec : yes, you have a deeper voice, very calm.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where's yours Mag?



Here




First time i use my voice recorder from my sansaclip (what a neat mp3 player !). Had to convert it in wma, so i hope this will work.

Mag'svoice.wma


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG mags! you sound so cuteeee! I love your accent!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

OoOoOo Mags...I love!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Really ? Thanks guys.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 19, 2009)

Mag it won't let me open yours!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mag it won't let me open yours!







Missmign: You dont sound southern at all. Pretty voice!

Bec: I thought you'd sound more high pitched. Lovely accent though


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 19, 2009)

Cute thread, I love hearing everyones voices. Great idea, Adrienne!





The link Mag posted doesn't work for me either.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry guys.




Works for me. You should get a pop-up window asking you to download it so you can read it. Maybe try a right click ?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry guys.



Works for me. You should get a pop-up window asking you to download it so you can read it. Maybe try a right click ?

This is what pops up: 
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

okay, thanks Johnnie, i don't understand how Rosie and Gina could read it if not you.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, now it appears as an attachment in my post, let me know if it works



.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 19, 2009)

Yay it works! I love your French accent its so cute


----------



## Andi (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay it works! I love your French accent its so cute



I agree! Aude, you sound soooo cute! I am in love with the french accent. I can fake one, but itÂ´s not that great, yet my fiancÃ© gets turned on by it lol


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 19, 2009)

Aude: I really like your voice. It's my fav!!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Bec: You sounded american at first when you said hi! I was like what?! Haha

You have a really nice voice, I like aussie accents.

Andi: I've heard your voice in a mut tutorial before and I remember being quite surprised at how american your accent is, you have a really nice accent! It's cool hearing you talk in the different languages too, it amazes me how people can switch from language to language.

Mag: Your accent is sooo cute!!


----------



## banapple (Apr 20, 2009)

adrienne your voice is cute !





Fingers your accent is sexayyyy hahaha I love british accents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

totally off topic but I could've had a british accent but my mom decided to move to US instead of UK. arg lol i'm bitter XD


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 20, 2009)

omg Aude...can I please have your voice? lol I love it!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm blushing ! Lol, you can Bec, i'm glad you like it, the truth is i hate my accent.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm blushing ! Lol, you can Bec, i'm glad you like it, the truth is i hate my accent. Why would you hate it?? I speak french fluently aswell but you cant hear it at all when I speak english! I wish I had a french accent!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 20, 2009)

My voice is very stereo typical for longisland area and staten island.

if you guys want to hear it you can search my youtube. my sn is jhr2678


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 20, 2009)

my voice resembles to Lina Lamont in Singin' in the Rain,except i have a welsh tinge to my voice........im very squeeky,maybe thats why matt broke up with me?!eeek i don't wanna know

i actually don't have my own youtube thing!!!!!!!!!crazy isn't it?


----------



## Andi (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My voice is very stereo typical for longisland area and staten island.if you guys want to hear it you can search my youtube. my sn is jhr2678

I donÂ´t think you have much of a specific accent. I watched this True life episode on MTV about people from Staten Island and I was like woahhh what a thick accent.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 21, 2009)

i supose, for me it is super obvious with certain words, like dog, coffe or long island


----------



## Aprill (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha Andi your voice surprised me but I love it! Love the blanket too






Aude your voice is so cute!!

I loved listening to everyone's voices, it was really cool!

And yeah, I was tired, I might do another one after coffee!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 21, 2009)

So many new voices!

Rosie and Bec: You both so grown up! I love your accents

Missmignonne: You're so not from Texas lol. You can't tell you live there at all.

Andi: You sound so americanized! And you're dialect really comes out when German

Aude: Love love love your french accent! Not as strong as I expected it to be.

Orangeeyecrayon: I can definitely hear you're accent. Lovely voice


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

Karren: I just saw your 'how to curl your lashes with a spoon' video and I must say, you have a lovely voice. Very masculine


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2009)

mags your voice is wonderful! it so pretty sounding.

rosie, i love yours too, you don't sound bogan-y! bec i thought yours would be more twangy for some reason, it quite neutral sounding.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 23, 2009)

It's funny to hear peoples expectations as to what they THoUGHT my voice sounded like, so basically I should sound like a squeaky high pitched bogan? lol


----------



## fragranza (Apr 23, 2009)

now, my turn


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL Bec! you ARE from the mountains... haha, seriously, just kidding!

I have no idea why I thought your voice would be more high pitched, but I guess most people expect us Aussies to also have a way stronger accent, so it's surprising when we don't sound SUPER aussie.

Apparently my voice is way older than my face, but that wouldn't be hard, I look like a fat chipmunk


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy cow! Rosie, your voice shocked me... but I love it!! As soon as you spoke I thought English accent, but then I heard a bit Australian in there too. It sounded way more English to me though. It's so pretty.

I was also very surprised by Adrienne's... I don't know what I expected differently, but I think you sound very southern and older than you are. I like it!

Aprill, you sound like I imagined, and your teeth are crazy white... gorgeous!

Katie, loved yours! One of my favorite's.

Johnnie, yours is really nice and what I expected.

Andi, you sound so American... it's amazing the different languages you speak so well!

Mags, you have a wonderful French accent! I spoke French for five years, but I forgot so much of it...

Gina, very cute voice!

Lola, exactly what I expected. Really nice..

Bec you have a soothing soft voice, I like it.

Chelsey, different from what I expected... but nice!

Shaundra, you have the cutest voice... I heard it many times with all of your tutorials!

Fingers and Laurafaye, really nice!

Tony, you sound a little different from what I imagined.

I'm not sure who I'm missing...I'll have to go back through and look.

I want to post mine, but I'm not really sure how you make a wav or wma file.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2009)

Bella: If you've got a PC under accessories, then entertainment you'll find sound recorder. I think all you need is a mic unless you've got one built in.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok tech question, Why can't i listen to WMA files on a mac?

I download the attachments but then it just comes up as a plain txt file





Someone computery-smart help me pls


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Ok tech question, Why can't i listen to WMA files on a mac?
I download the attachments but then it just comes up as a plain txt file





Someone computery-smart help me pls








WMA are Windows Media Audio. Look here for conversion ideas. Convert WMA to MP3, M4P to MP3 with our Protected Music Converter


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WMA are Windows Media Audio. Look here for conversion ideas. Convert WMA to MP3, M4P to MP3 with our Protected Music Converter Alternatively you can download Windows Media Components for QuickTime from Microsoft.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 24, 2009)

This is pretty cool, here's mine.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

La Mari: You sound just as I thought



You can def hear the spanish in your voice. Very pretty voice!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 24, 2009)

Mari, you sound about how I expected. You do have a bit of a spanish accent but it's not heavy. I like your voice


----------



## Andi (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is pretty cool, here's mine. Very nice voice...sounds more mature and serious than what I would have expected. You just look so cute, young and bubbly so I would have expected your voice to be along those lines. I could hear a little accent when you said the word "accent" lol


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 24, 2009)

I forgot to post this sooner but I wrote notes as I listened to everyone's voices in the thread. (Yeah, I'm THAT much of an nerd.) Oh, i'm trying to learn names so you'll notice some in parentheses.





Gemini Mom - I love your voice. It's kinda husky and sexy a little like Ashley Judd.

Adrienne- You sound like such a country girl!



I would've thought you were from East Texas. lol.

fingers- You're a beauty and your voice is just lovely! Love the accent!!

Tony- You sound like I'd expect. You just sound like so totally Cali, man!





Aprill- You just sound like a Houstonian. What else can I say. Oh yeah, HCC baby! I went to Central for Fashion Merch.

Johnnie- Oh. My. Goodness. You just sound soooo cute and YOUNG!

LauraFaye- Love your voice! It sounds really ...soothing.

lolaB- I like your voice. I think it sounds a little like mine. At least like how I sound to me...lol

pinksugar(Rosie?)- You sound totally aussie, in a good way! I L.O.V.E your accent!

HairEgo(Gina, right?)- Your voice is softer than I thought it'd be. I thought it'd be huskier for some reason. It is very pleasant, though.

Magosienne-(Aude) I love your french accent! I've always wished I had one.

Bec- I like your voice, as well but thought it'd be huskier. Don't know why but I did.

Andi- I would've thought you were American. Loved hearing you speak German!

Mari- You sound like I'd expected.

I think I forgot some. I'll go back through and check again.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok heard everyones now





Andi is my fav!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heard everyones now





Andi is my fav!

I'm hurt! lol Wheres yours miss Rebecca??


----------



## Roxie (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll try and get around to doing mine later... when no one is home or else I'll sound and feel like a complete idiot


----------



## Roxie (Apr 28, 2009)

So I decided to do mine now instead of waiting for everyone to leave because i don't know when that would happen. I just put music on the background and they would think nothing of it.

Just to note, I sound so weird on play back and I have no idea what accent I have during this recording


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

I love your accent Roxie!! If I remember correctly you also posted a video of yourself singing?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2009)

Roxie: It's actually what I expected. You sound very young and sweet


----------



## Ricci (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a slight speech impediment.. people say I sound like I speak french? I dont really want to submit a video of my wacky voice lol


----------



## Roxie (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love your accent Roxie!! If I remember correctly you also posted a video of yourself singing? Yes I did





Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Roxie: It's actually what I expected. You sound very young and sweet






Thanks


----------



## Ozee (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm hurt! lol Wheres yours miss Rebecca?? I was really surprised by yours! Much much higher then i thought, very innocent like sweet. The first one was all muffled but the call out to ROsie and Bec...(AND NOT ME!....sadness) was very cute lol.
Aww ROxie can you go and record 'Fish and chips' for me please lol..

I deffinately hear your kiwi accent



i like it.

Ricci i would love to hear your voice if your willing to post









this is all i could find with my voice on it. this comp doesnt have a mic and husband has the laptop (which has mic) at work today.


----------



## Roxie (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww ROxie can you go and record 'Fish and chips' for me please lol..

I deffinately hear your kiwi accent



i like it.

My kiwi accent is coming through more since I was youger



I think in a couple years I will probably fit in with everyone else except there are a few words that I don't ever say so it gets really confusing on how to pronounce them - like cancer, dad or... there are lots. Cancer, sounds south african when I say it and dad sounds very english.



I'll upload a video of myself saying 'fish and chips' later because I have to help with lunch and I think I have the house to myself this afternoon


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heard everyones now




Andi is my fav!


Rosie and I don't rate, she's too used to our types of accents haha





Where's yours B2?? Cmonnnnn where is it? I know you can hear me ol


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/rgul/th_clip-2008-08-06140659.jpg
this is all i could find with my voice on it. this comp doesnt have a mic and husband has the laptop (which has mic) at work today.

So cute!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rosie and I don't rate, she's too used to our types of accents haha




Where's yours B2?? Cmonnnnn where is it? I know you can hear me ol

Aww come on now, you know i love your voices lol. 
Isnt my video showing up?

I swear c omputers and me have an mutual hate for each other lol..


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 29, 2009)

Ozeeeeeeeee....Yours is my favourite &lt;3 Cute video


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay! So here is the little file of me saying 'fish and chips'... I sort of went overboard and talked about the kiwi accent.... Anyway, there is music on in the background again because I am not home alone as I thought I would be, one of my brothers is in the lounge on his laptop, but I just heard him talking to himself so... we're even.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 29, 2009)

lol YEY! you said six too! i forgot about that one...I think kiwi accent is adorable



(similar to south african accemt which is cute too)

Thanks for doing that roxie


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol YEY! you said six too! i forgot about that one...I think kiwi accent is adorable



(similar to south african accemt which is cute too)
Thanks for doing that roxie








No problem. I enjoyed doing it actually, it's sort of weird hearing your own voice the way others hear it.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awww B2, that video is gorgeous, your little one is so cute! You have a gorgeous aussie accent too, yay for us aussies and not sounding bogan!

Roxie, your accent is cute! Still kiwi but not one of those over exaggerated kiwi accents you get stereotyped with, trust me, being aussie I know! lol


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Roxie, your accent is cute! Still kiwi but not one of those over exaggerated kiwi accents you get stereotyped with, trust me, being aussie I know! lol lol I actually noticed your accent was not as 'australian' as I have been lead to believe



But I was only expecting a strong accent because I spent a week with an australian who did have this amazingly strong accent.This thread is really good because I am learning about different accents for different areas and that you can't actually stereotype a whole country based on how one individual person sounds.


----------



## Geek (Apr 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I was really surprised by yours! Much much higher then i thought, very innocent like sweet. The first one was all muffled but the call out to ROsie and Bec...(AND NOT ME!....sadness) was very cute lol.
Aww ROxie can you go and record 'Fish and chips' for me please lol..

I deffinately hear your kiwi accent



i like it.

Ricci i would love to hear your voice if your willing to post





http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/rgul/th_clip-2008-08-06140659.jpg

this is all i could find with my voice on it. this comp doesnt have a mic and husband has the laptop (which has mic) at work today.




OMG so sweet. Love it.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 30, 2009)

awwwww ozee thats so cute!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2009)

Ozee, you're little one is so adorable. I love your accent! I can't get enough of hearing how different everyone sounds.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 4, 2009)

You didn't scare me lol! I love it!


----------

